# Gander Mountain Press Release



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

From: Stephen Weisman <[email protected]> 
To: <[email protected]> 
Subject: Ohio Gander Mountain GNWC 
Date: Mon, 12 Apr 2004 00:29:21 +0000 

Hi,

I am the publicity director for the Gander Mountain GNWC. Here is a preview
of our second tournament on sunday, April 18. I am also sending the first
tournament results from Sunday, April 4. Thanks for sharing the news about
the GNWC. 
I have copy and pasted and also sent as a text only attachment.


Steve Weisman
Gander Mountain GNWC Publicity Director






For Immediate Release

Alum Creek is Site for Second Ohio Qualifier on Gander Mountain Grand
National Walleye Cup Circuit

By Steve Weisman
Gander Mountain GNWC Publicity Director
The second qualifier on the Ohio circuit of the Gander Mountain Grand
National Walleye Cup (GNWC) is set for Sunday, April 18 at Alum Creek.
According to Gander Mountain GNWC Executive Director Bernie Barringer,
"The Alum Creek qualifier should be a good one. We had our first tournament
at Indian Lake two weeks ago, and even with the tough cold front conditions,
the teams still were able to scratch out some nice fish. The Alum Creek
qualifier will put the Ohio Region at the halfway point in the season."
After the first tournament, the team of John Clark from Dayton, OH and
Marc Colwell from Springfield, OH are the leaders in the battle for Team of
the Year honors. 
Openings still exist for the Alum Creek qualifier and Barringer
encourages interested anglers to contact him at 1-800-890-FISH (3474), or
email the GNWC at [email protected].
The tournament director will have the trailer at Alum Creek State Park
from 6-8 p.m. the evening before the tournament to take late entries and
answer questions Teams are to meet at Alum Creek State Park the morning
of the tournament for registration and mandatory boat check. Host bait shop
is the Cheshire Market.
Take-off is at 7 a.m. with the weigh-in commencing at 3 p.m. sharp.
"Once again, we hope that a lot of people will turn out for the weigh-in.
The weigh-ins give spectators the chance to see what has been caught and to
hear what presentations worked to catch the fish."
Title Sponsor for the GNWC is Gander Mountain with other major national
sponsors including Skeeter Boats, Yamaha Outboards, the Sportsman Channel,
Berkley, Aqua Innovations, YoNet Folding Nets by AMFYOYO, VIB"E" Lure
Company, TowTector Shield and UpNorth Outdoors.com. The Ohio Regional
Skeeter Boats sponsor is Boat Boys out of Newark, OH.


For Immediate Release

Cold Front Makes Bite Tough at Indian Lake

By Steve Weisman
Gander Mountain GNWC Publicity Director
Up against classic cold front conditions that shut down a good
pre-tournament bite, the team of John Clark from Dayton, OH and Marc Colwell
from Springfield, OH made the most of their 5.84-pound walleye to win the
Ohio Region's first qualifier as the Gander Mountain Grand National Walleye
Cup (GNWC) kicked off its 2004 season at Indian Lake on Sunday, April 4.
In addition to cashing the first place $1000 check, Clark and Colwell
walleye was also the big fish of the tournament and earned them the Berkley
Trilene Big Fish Award of $400 in Berkley products.
Second place and a check for $500 went to Chris and Matt Sands from
Union, OH with one fish weighing 2.59 pounds.
Mike and Tom Defibaugh from Bellefountaine, OH took third place and a
check for $400 with a weight of 2.54 pounds.
The "Yo So Close" award of a Yo Net folding net valued at $80 went to
the team of Charles Hill and John Hill from Exenia, OH for being the team
that just finished out of the money.
A special series of awards came from David Calhoun, owner of Boat Boys,
the official Ohio Regional Skeeter Boats sponsor. Calhoun handed out $2500
in Skeeter Boats certificates to the top placing teams toward the purchase
of a new Skeeter boat or toward accessories. "This is really an exciting
opportunity for our Ohio GNWC teams because Boat Boys will be giving out
these certificates at all four Ohio qualifying tournaments," said Gander
Mountain GNWC Executive Director Bernie Barringer.
Meanwhile, the Gander Mountain "Need More Stuff" drawing of $200 for a
Gander Mountain Shopping Spree went to Todd Kunk from St. Henry, OH and Adam
Harlament from Cold Water, OH.
"This was a walleye tournament for the hardy!" exclaimed Barringer. "The
teams showed great determination to scratch together a few fish under very
difficult circumstances. Everybody had a fear that this might happen. Indian
Lake is a very good walleye fishery, but it is also a shallow basin and a
cold front like we experienced today totally shut the fish down."
With temperatures plummeting into the 30s and strong northwest winds,
the teams worked extremely hard to trigger the neutral walleyes. Clark and
Colwell felt the need to cover water and trolled Reef Runner Rip Shads,
while the Sands duo caught their fish vertical jigging with a chartreuse jig
and minnow combination by Orchard Island. The Defibaugh team also used a jig
and minnow, but spent their time slowly dragging the bait in 12 foot of
water. 
The Ohio teams now have two weeks to prepare for their second qualifier,
which will be held on Sunday, April 18 Alum Creek.
Anglers interested in signing up for a future qualifier or simply
wanting more information on the GNWC circuit can call 1-800-890-FISH (3474),
or they can email the GNWC at [email protected].
Title Sponsor for the GNWC is Gander Mountain with other major national
sponsors including Skeeter Boats, Yamaha Outboards, the Sportsman Channel,
Berkley, Aqua Innovations, YoNet, VIB"E" Lure Company, TowTector Shield and
UpNorth Outdoors.com. The Ohio Regional Skeeter Boats sponsor is Boat Boys
out of Newark, OH.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Posted to OGF frontpage news. Corey, these should all go to frontpage news in the future so they hit our homepage.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok Roger. Now I know where to put it.


----------

